# 2008 Forest River 402FKD slide out awning.



## Mbeach36 (Sep 13, 2019)

I have been trying to find a slide out awning to fit my 20' slide out. Anybody know where I can get the whole kit for my Seirra 402FKD?


----------



## Tom Cooper (Sep 13, 2019)

Try to find this product on Amazon or in the nearest trailer store. This is a widely distributed product. In extreme cases, you can ask the dealer where to get it. Perhaps this is not his responsibility, but they usually help me with any question.


----------

